# Nightcore



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Hey @ all 

Also ich wollte mal von euch wissen was ihr so von Nightcore haltet ? 

Nightcore - MARJORIE-WIKI - Enzyklopädie der geretteten Wikipedia Artikel

Ich finde das es eine ganz nette Musikrichtung ist  Höre auch viel Happyhardcore und Nightcore gehört da unter meinen Favoriten 

Hier mal drei Beispiele: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxzX6XVDzbg?hd=1


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAu2o7cNIjM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1FORIDRFuk?hd=1


Nightcore wird oft mit Animebildern verwendet da es eine schöne atmosphäre rüber bringt und die Bilder auch echt schön sind 


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Pikus (3. Juli 2011)

is echt nicht schlecht... hat was von japanischen Hardstyle mit House-anleihen


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> is echt nicht schlecht... hat was von japanischen Hardstyle mit House-anleihen




Übrigens ist das Swedisch oder Norwegisch das Lied im Startpost  

Ja ist eben Happyhardcore


----------



## Pikus (3. Juli 2011)

sry, es is spät und ich kann nicht mehr so wirlkich drauf achten, welche sprache das ist  
die musik wäre was, was man nebenbei hören könnte... aber für "aktives" musikhörn wär mir das schon zu happy


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> sry, es is spät und ich kann nicht mehr so wirlkich drauf achten, welche sprache das ist
> die musik wäre was, was man nebenbei hören könnte... aber für "aktives" musikhörn wär mir das schon zu happy




Naja du meinst wohl es ist schon recht früh  

Ja stunden lang hören am Stück kann ich das auch nicht  Aber ich hör mir immer mal wieder neue Lieder an den es kommen immer wieder neue hinzu


----------



## Pikus (3. Juli 2011)

Jo^^
klar, man sollte immer für neues offen sein^^
ich geh jez pennen, viel spaß mit deinem happycore


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Jo^^
> klar, man sollte immer für neues offen sein^^
> ich geh jez pennen, viel spaß mit deinem happycore



 Ja so ist es 

Ich geh jetzt auch schlafen  Habe genug vorerst


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juli 2011)

Das ist jetzt zwar überhaupt nicht meine Musikrichtung, hab mir aber das erste Musikstück jetzt drei mal angehört.
Dafür das ich kein Freund Elektronischer Tanzmusik bin gefällt es mir ganz gut.

Edit: So alle drei jetzt angehört. Muss sagen, ich find das erste mit Abstand am besten.


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Juli 2011)

Happy Hardcore finde ich besser als Nightcore !!! Aber ich mag beide nicht. (denn  Hardstyle 4 Ever  ^^


----------



## Rinkadink (7. Juli 2011)

bescheuerte musik. sorry.eigentlich müsste man diese menschen, die soeine vergewaltigung der elektronischen musik herstellen mal in einen kerker sperren und wochenlang mit ihren eigenen akustischen exkrementen beschallen bis denen das hirn platzt. aber solange ihr 16 seid und aufm dorf wohnt ist das ja normal


----------



## Westfale_09 (7. Juli 2011)

Es ist teilweise krank. Aber manchmal sind die Beats nicht so extrem schlecht. Die Stimme und den Text lassen wir mal außen vor. Da sind wir uns wohl einig. SCHLECHT!

Aber die Instrumentale Version würde mich mal interessieren 

Es ist aber eigentlich krank. Ich bleib lieber bei Dirty Dutch


----------



## Rinkadink (7. Juli 2011)

richtig. SCHLECHT!!!!! da kann man auch nicht mehr davon sprechen, dass geschmäcker verschieden sind und man darüber nicht streiten kann. das hat nichts mit geschmäckern zu tun. das ist einfach nur schlecht. SCHLECHT SCHLECHT SCHLECHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juli 2011)

Du spricht mir aus der Seele!


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

Nightcore pitcht nur !!! Da wird nicht viel selbst gemacht bzw. kann man das auch selbst machen!

Ich finde das genial und liebe Nightcore! 


@ Rinkadink

Das ist deine Meinung aber keine Aussage  

Ich mag Happyhardcore und deshalb auch Nightcore! Zumal ihc auch keine 16 bin 
Es mag sein das du es sche***se findest, aber ich eben gerade das Gegenteil  

Sind eben nur gepitchte Lieder und nichts weiter! Wenn man weiß wie man pitchen muss dann hören die sich auch gut an! Es gibt halt Leute die denken sich das pitchen ist nach 10 sek fertig dann weiß man auch gleich es hört sich sche***e an 


Wie wenn ich jetzt sagen würde Hardstyle und Techno ist die schlechteste Musikrichting wo es gibt! Das währe meine Meinung und ich könnte da auch schreiben was ich eben will wie z.B. SCHLECHT SCHLECHT SCHLECHT 
Aber das ist es zum Glück ja nicht da ich ja selbst diese Art von Musik mache


----------

